
Most downvoted comments in the history of Reddit - simonebrunozzi
https://www.reddit.com/r/ListOfComments/wiki/downvoted
======
stanleydrew
Is there something interesting about this list other than its entertainment
value?

Comments have to be submitted it looks like, so this isn't even Reddit
providing the actual list.

